

Django 1.3 cheat sheet from revsys.com - frankwiles
http://www.revsys.com/django/cheatsheet/

======
makeramen
Kind of OT, but does anyone have any more info on official 1.3 release date?
The last I heard is they were expecting to release around PyCon...

~~~
jacobian
Any minute now. We had a few blockers reported during the PyCon sprints --
hooray for finding bugs _before_ the release! Those're now fixed, and we're
wrapping up the last few details (translations, release notes, checks, etc.)
as I write this. There's always a bit of last-minute work to be done to push a
release out so I can't promise exactly when it'll wrap up, but it's coming
damned soon.

------
izak30
Warning, default printing on OSX was in the wrong orientation. Check your
settings before printing.

------
mowgles
This is great. I made a combined image, suitable for wallpaper on widescreen
desktop monitors:

<http://imgur.com/tsAuv>

------
mitchf
This cheat sheet would be even better if there were indications of what was
new in 1.3

~~~
felixc
Try this, the in-progress release notes:
<http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.3/>

